# Overseas workers needed for massive rebuild of Christchurch in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The full scale of the rebuilding of Christchurch and the number of workers that will be needed to carry out the major infrastructure schedule has been revealed by the New Zealand government. There are two phases which will create thousands of jobs and create opportunities for overseas workers with specific skills. The first is a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Overseas workers needed for massive rebuild of Christchurch in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Amazing how much work is involved after an earthquake especially the areas below ground not visible.

It should be a beautiful city once the task is complete.


----------

